# Proyecto con PLC



## Artma (May 18, 2010)

asi es, quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar a sacar alguna idea para realizar mi proyecto de automatizacion...
Lo que debo de hacer es automatizar una parte de mi salon, pero ya otros compañeros se han llevado todo!!1
me estoy volviendo loco y no se me ocurre nada... ya esta la automatizacion de la puerta, de la luz, ventana, pizarron...
o que le podre agregar a esos trabajos?

puedo usar sensores y demas
lo que pasa es que al final usaremos un PLC que controle nuestro circuito

tenia algunas ideas como la de un uso de alarma contra ladrones, algun contador de objetos...
ayudenme porfavor

GRACIAS!


----------



## tecnogirl (May 20, 2010)

Artma: diseña tu un programa de administracion de energia y control automatico para el salon... es decir, tu manejaras todo lo que tus compañeros van a hacer por partes... y la proxima vez, no hagas doble post, si ?
Saludos


----------



## Artma (May 20, 2010)

ya habia pensado en algo asi, pero lo veo muy dificil!!!
demonios, esto de los circuitos no es para mi...


----------



## jcarlos777 (May 23, 2010)

Por que no haces un teclado para que ingresen solo los alumnos que tengan una clave, esto lo puedes hace integrado con un pic de tal manera que el teclado de la orden simplemente de quitar energia a un chapa magnetica la cual impide la apertura de la puerta.


----------

